# Guild Wars 2 Stresstest heute Abend. 2.8 !



## Rainmaker (2. August 2012)

Hallo liebe Guild Wars 2 Freunde,

soeben bin ich auf diesen Post im Gesichtsbuch gestoßen: Pinnwand-Fotos | Facebook
Das Event findet heute Abend zwischen 20 und 24 Uhr statt.
Man sieht sich! (:

Beste Grüße


----------



## FrozenLayer (2. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2 Beta heute Abend. 2.8 !*

Ist eher n Stresstest aber danke für die Info ;D


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. August 2012)

Das ist keine User-News (bitte Regeln lesen!)

--> verschoben.


----------



## matty2580 (2. August 2012)

Eine News ist das Thema schon Wert.....^^
Incedible Alk bemängelt bestimmt nur die Form der News, die nicht ganz den Regeln entspricht.

Trotzdem Danke Rainmaker....

Ich freue mich schon auf den Stresstest.


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2012)

@ Alki

Der Thread ist dennoch im falschen Unterforum!  

Ich verschieb ihn mal! 

Gruß
Pain


----------

